# Oracle naked portafilter



## Pjh2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi fellow coffee chums can you help

when I use my traditional basket on my oracle, I have no problem knocking my puck out at all . When I use my naked portafilter when I come to knock my puck out it stick. Why is this coffee fresh and perfect recipe


----------

